# καθαρισμός χρωμάτων = paint repair



## Ambrose (Jun 30, 2008)

Κι ένα παράδειγμα που βρήκα στο νετ: "...αφαίρεση γρατζουνιών, μικροδιαβρώσεων & στιγμάτων από το χρώμα (καθαρισμός του χρώματος του αυτοκινήτου από γρατζουνιές, μπογιές, πίσσες, ρετσίνια, στίγματα από περιττώματα πουλιών κ.α. με ειδικά προϊόντα)."

http://www.intertrade.gr/services.html


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 30, 2008)

Paint repair?


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2008)

Κοίταξε εδώ, Αμβρόσιε.


----------

